# turn ou the lights



## mysteryscribe (Nov 14, 2006)

the party's over.

shot with a cobbled camera on a paper negative and digitally processed..


----------



## geoffe (Nov 17, 2006)

Love the texture...is that digital texture?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 17, 2006)

yes its from a free ware program with a lot of filters.  This one is called old canvas it has a slider that lets you set the amount of texture you use.  I use it to hide my inept editing skills.


----------

